# One language



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone could explain the purpose behind the IPO rule of only being allowed to use 1 language in a trial. 

I get not being able to use two different words for the same behavior hier/come. But why the rule that I can't use Platz and Come? What is the purpose of this rule?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Curious!

Also post it to the IPO group on fb..


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yeah I will.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Just wondering if anyone could explain the purpose behind the IPO rule of only being allowed to use 1 language in a trial.
> 
> I get not being able to use two different words for the same behavior hier/come. But why the rule that I can't use Platz and Come? What is the purpose of this rule?


The rule book say's the language must be the same for the exercise in all three phases. Platz has to be platz in all 3, come has to be come in all three, but you don't have to stick to the one language for everything. Its on page 21, but I can't get it to copy and paste from a pdf for some reason.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Really? Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Well. There you have it. You are right. Everyone I have ever talked to has not read it that way. Just that you must you the same language. 

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I never really thought about it having a purpose, Its not something I ever really see. It seems like most people have formal commands and casual commands and stick to one language in the formal. I've seen one person get the language thing mentioned in a critique, but no points we're taken.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

This is what it says in my rule book.. page 14??

_*COMMANDS -*

Commands permitted are shown in the trial rules.Voice commands in all
phases are to be given clearly and audibly. Handlers may use their choice
of language but all commands must be consistent in the same language
for the same exercise in all phases of the trial. Commands should be in
most cases a single word command – an exception to this, for example,
is the call out; “heir-*‐fuss” is used together.*_


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

G-burg said:


> This is what it says in my rule book.. page 14??
> 
> _*COMMANDS -*
> 
> ...


Yeah, same wording but different page on my pdf copy. Same language for the same exercise. Do you read it differently then I am?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

G-burg said:


> This is what it says in my rule book.. page 14??
> 
> _*COMMANDS -*
> 
> ...



Be consistent in the same language FOR THE SAME EXCERSISE in all phases. So you can't switch up languages for the same command. But if I use "down" I have to use "down" across the phases. Not flip it with Platz. 

That's how I am reading it.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

All I can say for a fact is when I trialed for a SchH 2 and used stand and all my other commands were in german.. It was brought up in my critique.. That I had to use all the same language!

Not that that answers your original question..


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

G-burg said:


> All I can say for a fact is when I trialed for a SchH 2 and used stand and all my other commands were in german.. It was brought up in my critique.. That I had to use all the same language!
> 
> Not that that answers your original question..



Hmmmmm. I wonder if it's up to interpretation. I posted to the IPO FB. Maybe someone with have an definitive answer.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Yeah, same wording but different page on my pdf copy. Same language for the same exercise. Do you read it differently then I am?


I read it as you cannot mix languages.. ??


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

G-burg said:


> I read it as you cannot mix languages.. ??


I get the idea that's the way its always applied and accepted, but I don't read it that way. I don't think that much about it though, I always stick to the German words.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've used a combo of German and English for a SchH1. It wasn't mentioned in critique. I say "search" for tracking not "such" because so few people can actually pronounce that correctly and I feel silly saying it. I also just say "sit". The other commands are the usual German ones (fuss, hier, revier, voraus, bring, aus, platz, steh...).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's going to depend on the judge. I know of one judge that insists it's one language for all. But others say for the same exercise.


----------

